# Blue Marlin



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Legacy released 2 Blue Marlin a little north of elbow area today.
The first fish hit a way back miller lure and weighed approx.150 to
175 lbs.We raised 2 more billfish one threw the hook while the second was a
small rat blue marlin around 80 to 100 lbs released boatside.
Standing By
Capt. Ed


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go. cant' wait to get out there on monday


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report Capt.

I'll be out there the next 3 days in a row.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck Capts.
tight lines 
Capt Ed


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Thanks for the report Capt.
> 
> I'll be out there the next 3 days in a row.


lucky bas***d lol


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bub said:


> lucky bas***d lol


Haha! Loser j/k


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Way to go capt Ed 


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job capt'n!!!!! heard ya'll chattering on the radio. we trolled hard and pulled up 2 phins 1 was a gaffer the other a slinger.had a "small" bill crash a lure at the boat but didn't get the point.theres always next time.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Bub said:


> Way to go. cant' wait to get out there on monday


Same here bub


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks every now and then you get lucky and everything
seems to work.Tight lines and good fishing to you.


----------

